# Eggs hanging out



## lolliepopnz (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all, 

New post already and I haven't even responded to the replies to my last one.

I need some advice, just been out to give my wild flock some dinner and noticed one of the newer additions to the flock has an egg that looks like it's only hanging on by mucus gluing it to the feathers... it's THAT far out.

Whether there's still some laying needs to be done or whether it is just stuck I don't know. I have vague recollections of this happening to my pet budgies when I was little but not sure how we dealt with it.

She came down happily the first time but as soon as I gt my partner out to have a look they all flew up to the roof and aren't too keen on coming down or getting close.

It is a Sunday so unfortunately the vets are closed and only after hours would be available which would cost an arm and a leg... that's if I could even catch her.

Does anyone know what's wrong with her and how I can help... I can only imagine this is a complete pain in the proverbial for her.

Thanks once again everyone.

Regards
Michaela


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If she is flying, she is fine. I think it's just an egg shell stuck to her feathers.


----------



## lolliepopnz (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you Dima, 
She is flying, running and tucking into the food quite happily and she's not really waddling as you might expect if there was a weight to it.

I was worried it was still in there a little and that there may be some cause for infection.
She does seem happy and lively enough I guess.

Thank you for putting my mind at ease


----------

